# Terror Bite



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

A mate of mine is the guitarist in TERRORBITE, they are in the recording studio at present recording some tracks. One track finished and its up on youtube at the link below:-


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

A new track from TERRORBITE-Zombieland


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

TERRORBITE - ain't no way


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

TERRORBITE - NOTHING


----------

